# Loudoun Castle Theme Park - Feb 2012



## mrdystopia (Feb 19, 2012)

Concluding a great weekend exploring the abandoned side of the Scottish lowlands, we decided to go to the theme park! Loudoun Castle has the bizarre claim to fame of having been featured in Only Fools And Horses when it was in it's original location in Margate. This was before it was decided that what an unprofitable theme park needed was relocating 30 miles south of Glasgow. It appears this was a mistake as 'Scotland's best family theme park' closed it's gates in 2010.

I can't describe just how much fun and how strange it was wandering around having the entire place to ourselves - climbing the rollercoasters and resisting the urge to press the start button on the log flume. On top of everything, you don't get charged £5 for a photo at the end of the ride doing it the UE way 
1.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.




16.




17.




18.




19.




20.




21.




22.




23.




24.




25.


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 20, 2012)

good report! its nice to see it in one piece rather than after its been wrecked by people like is usually the case.

i don't think i could of resisted a go on one or two of the rides though.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome mate!


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 20, 2012)

yes it was a failure due to location but never mind you they may reopen with the up swing in urbex tourism

good stuff mate


----------



## night crawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Rather unbelevable it's just sat there unused, down this end of the country the place would have been ransacked by metal miners and pikeys.


----------



## glass (Feb 20, 2012)

Cool, I can not esit pressing buttons!

Is the Castle empty too if there is a castle?


----------



## mrdystopia (Feb 20, 2012)

glass said:


> Is the Castle empty too if there is a castle?



Pic 4 is the 'castle' folly ruins basically. not worth exploring when there are rollercoasters to climb


----------



## rectory-rat (Feb 20, 2012)

Some great shots there, thanks for sharing 
Abandoned theme parks are easily the most creepily atmospheric places I've done

-RR


----------



## strokesboy21 (Feb 21, 2012)

that looks amazing buddy


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 21, 2012)

Would love to explore a theme park!

Great report!


----------



## woody65 (Feb 21, 2012)

mrdistopia said:


> Pic 4 is the 'castle' folly ruins basically. not worth exploring when there are rollercoasters to climb



thats the gate house

this is the castle....


----------



## c70dude (May 15, 2012)

Went for a little wander round this site today. Was nice in the sunshine and quite a bit of staff activity maintaining the grounds however the park is still closed.




StormyTimes by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




Loudoun Castle Aged by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




Loudoun Castle by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




Loudoun Castle Front by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




Derelict Ride Loudoun Castle by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




Loudoun Castle by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




Loudoun Castle by muuhhthepie, on Flickr




Loudoun Castle by muuhhthepie, on Flickr


----------



## chubs (May 16, 2012)

suprised to see this, i remember going here when i was young whilst on holiday in scotland!
i remember my nans sister dropping her false teeth then reversing over them in the car!
Thank you for sharing and bringing back a good memory!


----------



## Oyster (May 21, 2012)

Isn't this place near to the site of the Galston mine incident? I did a study on that recently.


----------



## woody65 (May 22, 2012)

mrdistopia said:


> Loudoun Castle has the bizarre claim to fame of having been featured in Only Fools And Horses when it was in it's original location in Margate. This was before it was decided that what an unprofitable theme park needed was relocating 30 miles south of Glasgow. It appears this was a mistake as 'Scotland's best family theme park' closed it's gates in 2010.



margate at the time was a profitable park which is why they sold it

Loudoun Castle was open as a park before they bought it


i do wonder were you get your info from


----------



## mrdystopia (May 22, 2012)

woody65 said:


> margate at the time was a profitable park which is why they sold it
> 
> Loudoun Castle was open as a park before they bought it
> 
> ...



The internet - frankly im shocked and amazed that its partially inacurate. 

Seriously though, try to be about right but bound to get some bits wrong - always happy to be corrected. Thanks.

MrD


----------



## IonaLaycock (May 25, 2012)

I went here when I was young it's quite amazing to see it empty with no people there. Thank you. brought back good memories x


----------



## nelly (May 25, 2012)

Loving that!!!


----------



## sonyes (Jul 7, 2012)

Excellent post!! Love the shots, all of them


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 24, 2012)

that horse...is a bit weird, looks great though i think i would just be happy siting there and pressing buttons hehe

great explore!

L x


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 24, 2012)

Fantastic pictures, always look creepy to me the old abandoned Theme Parks, remind me of scary movies, which are never scary really...is the power still on, looks like the red light on the Log Flume control panel is lit up?


----------



## mrdystopia (Aug 25, 2012)

Ace247 said:


> Fantastic pictures, always look creepy to me the old abandoned Theme Parks, remind me of scary movies, which are never scary really...is the power still on, looks like the red light on the Log Flume control panel is lit up?



Yep, power still on when I went in Feb. They simply unplugged most of the rides...most of them


----------



## kehumff (Aug 25, 2012)

fantastic report and pics, loving pic 17


----------



## mrdystopia (Aug 25, 2012)

kehumff said:


> fantastic report and pics, loving pic 17



Cheers Kehumff. It was such a bloody fun afternoon.


----------

